# West Galveston BTB 7.12.08 (lots of pics)



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

It was great fishing with everyone. About 16 kayakers showed up to 3'-4' swells. Several headed in early due to seasickness.
Hint...take some dramamine or bonine before heading out. I take a chewable tablet everytime before heading out. This will allow you to spend more time on the water. 

Baits...cownose ray & shad...fished both under balloons.

Pics will tell the rest of the story...


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Blacktip 1











































Blacktip 2


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Blacktip 3











































Blacktip 4


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Blacktip 5











































Big Spinner 

quick note: I couldn't even pull this beast to the top. The following pics took everything I had to try and get this thing to the top. This thing keep moving like a freight train and pulled us quite some distance. (pics doesn't do this fish justice)





















































end result from Mythman


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow awesome pictures looks like a fun trip.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

dayum!!!!


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE THE SEAS PARTED ON THAT LAST PIC


AWESOME DAY


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

chicka bow wow


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Man,,you guys rock!

RL


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

How deep were y'all fishing?


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

TRAVO said:


> How deep were y'all fishing?


15' to 20' feet....used balloons with bait suspended ~4' from the top.


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

Great job, looks like a lot of fun. I've never fished with balloons but obviously it worked well for you. Wish I was there.


----------



## Bearmeister (Nov 2, 2007)

Holy ****!


----------



## tricktom1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like fun, thanks for the pics!


----------

